# Cloudy water



## Charley817 (10 mo ago)

Hello. We need help please?

We have a 110l tank that’s been up and running since beginning March. We have an internal filter, heater, gravel, some live plants (although we have removed most of them since we thought it could be the cause) and an airstone. We have tetras, guppies, guppy fry, yoyo loaches and corydoras. We also have assassin snails for pest snails. We feed vibra bites and bottom feeder pellets twice a day. 

We have had a pest snail issue since upgrading the tank (the tank was second hand and we believe it was in the gravel). Our tank has been crystal clear for the first few months. About 3 weeks ago it got really cloudy. Some of the advice we have followed 

regular water changes for a week
no water changes for a week
ceramic rings in filter
Accu-clear
seachem pristine

Thus far nothing is working. It’s just getting worse. Our parameters are perfect and have been since about April.

We have a thing called loadshedding in South Africa where we have regular power outages where the power is out for 2 hours at a time. This last few weeks we had loadshedding up to 3 times per day. We have blankets to cover the tank for heat (it’s winter here). We also have a battery operated pump that runs an airstone for oxygen. We still loose about 2 degrees celsius every time (not sure if this can be the cause). 

Any advice will be highly appreciated. I posted in advanced freshwater fishkeeping since we are pretty sure it’s not a cycling issue or the gravel.


----------



## Charley817 (10 mo ago)

Charley817 said:


> Hello. We need help please?
> 
> We have a 110l tank that’s been up and running since beginning March. We have an internal filter, heater, gravel, some live plants (although we have removed most of them since we thought it could be the cause) and an airstone. We have tetras, guppies, guppy fry, yoyo loaches and corydoras. We also have assassin snails for pest snails. We feed vibra bites and bottom feeder pellets twice a day.
> 
> ...


The small filter in the photo is not our main filter we just added it to try everything.


----------



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

Charley817 said:


> Hello. We need help please?
> 
> We have a 110l tank that’s been up and running since beginning March. We have an internal filter, heater, gravel, some live plants (although we have removed most of them since we thought it could be the cause) and an airstone. We have tetras, guppies, guppy fry, yoyo loaches and corydoras. We also have assassin snails for pest snails. We feed vibra bites and bottom feeder pellets twice a day.
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at this. I think it just may be a bacteria bloom. If your water parameters are in check meaning the ammonia&nitrite are at 0ppm I wouldn't worry about it. My "guess" is that there is a imbalance going on and you just need to let it play out. Sometimes big changes trigger this to happen and in my experience most if not all of the chemicals on the market that promise to clear up cloudy water just make things worse. I don't believe in those products, never had. Would you be comfortable doing daily 25-50% water changes for the next 3-5 days?


----------

